# Cyclo Cross Bike with Disc Brakes



## bikesdirect

Hi

Several months ago forum members suggested we get a CX model with disc brakes
even though it is illegal to race

Here it is
and on the way and should be in about 4 weeks from now










I really appreciate the ideas on bikes like this posted on forums
thanks


----------



## fleck

the legality issue only comes into play if you race in UCI categories.
and to cross that bridge you're either dropping 150$ on the license for 1 or 2 of the UCI races in your backyard or you're traveling all around the nation chasing them. And in that case your sponsor is more then likely to provide your bike.

you want the disk? Go for it.


----------



## rkj__

I'm mildly amused by the fact that a disc equipped cross bike is called the... OUTLAW.


----------



## bikesdirect

rkj__ said:


> I'm mildly amused by the fact that a disc equipped cross bike is called the... OUTLAW.



Thanks
we get a lot of fun out of picking names


----------



## marty_hd

Any plans for a frame w/ sliding drop-outs for the single speed guys? Maybe even steel?


----------



## bikesdirect

marty_hd said:


> Any plans for a frame w/ sliding drop-outs for the single speed guys? Maybe even steel?



Do you like the Fantom Cross Uno
only $400 and a fun little SS CX bike in Steel


----------



## fleck

bikesdirect said:


> Do you like the Fantom Cross Uno
> only $400 and a fun little SS CX bike in Steel


pretty sweet getup for a crazy price. That windsor bradford as well.
don't think i can come close to those numbers from my sponsor shop


----------



## caspar

*Very Nice*

Can U give a ballpark price? 
And general specs. Tiagra/105/Ultegra ? 
Rearwheel spacing ? 

Also whats the rearwheel spacing on the Ti Fantom CX ?
(130mm disk hubs are hard to find!!)

Cheers


----------



## bikesdirect

caspar said:


> Can U give a ballpark price?
> And general specs. Tiagra/105/Ultegra ?
> Rearwheel spacing ?
> 
> Also whats the rearwheel spacing on the Ti Fantom CX ?
> (130mm disk hubs are hard to find!!)
> 
> Cheers


Price is going to be about $895

Spec is the same as the FANTOM CROSS - but disc ready frame & fork; with disc wheels AND AVID BB5

Spacing on our CX bikes are 130mm

We will always stock disc hub CX wheels with 130mm spacing


----------



## Tuite

How large of tires can the frame fit?


----------



## pretender

It is not illegal to race cross bikes with disc brakes.

It is, however, a violation of forum guidelines to post advertisements.


----------



## surfamtn

pretender said:


> It is not illegal to race cross bikes with disc brakes.
> 
> It is, however, a violation of forum guidelines to post advertisements.



Brraapp!!!

Thanks Pretender! Agreed, Lame!


----------



## bikesdirect

Tuite said:


> How large of tires can the frame fit?



42 should be doable
38 with not problem at all


----------



## bikesdirect

pretender said:


> It is not illegal to race cross bikes with disc brakes.
> 
> It is, however, a violation of forum guidelines to post advertisements.



Are you saying we are OUTLAWs?
[goes with the bike name I guess]

Actually, so many PMs asking about this over the last 3 months; it seems a posted notice does not hurt anyone

If anyone with consumer reveiw has an issue with this; please PM me or my sales rep


----------



## TurboTurtle

bikesdirect said:


> Are you saying we are OUTLAWs?
> [goes with the bike name I guess]
> 
> Actually, so many PMs asking about this over the last 3 months; it seems a posted notice does not hurt anyone
> 
> If anyone with consumer reveiw has an issue with this; please PM me or my sales rep


Your obviously sanctioned abuse is bad enough - don't gloat. - TF


----------



## CurbDestroyer

Canti's Rule!


----------



## Mike T.

rkj__ said:


> I'm mildly amused by the fact that a disc equipped cross bike is called the... OUTLAW.


Maybe a bike that interferes with your riding should be called an INLAW. :idea:


----------



## Paul1PA

bikesdirect said:


> Spacing on our CX bikes are 130mm
> 
> We will always stock disc hub CX wheels with 130mm spacing


Is the Outlaw a disc specific design (i.e. no canti studs)? If yes, I think using 135mm spacing for the rear dropouts is a much better choice. For future upgrades, the selection of 135 disc hubs are endless. Also, with the popularity of 29er MTBs, some of the lighter pre-built wheels are perfect for CX bikes. But again, you'll need 135 spacing to use them (while steel frames can be expanded or cold set, I believe this is a no-no with aluminum).

Just my 2 cents.

Paul


----------



## marty_hd

bikesdirect said:


> Do you like the Fantom Cross Uno
> only $400 and a fun little SS CX bike in Steel


Cool, but I was hoping for disc tabs in a steel frame, and how about 132.5 rear hub. Kind of like what Paul1PA said that 135mm disc rear hubs are easier to find and I think a steel frame can fit both 130 and 135 hubs.

Marty


----------



## beaker

bikesdirect said:


> Do you like the Fantom Cross Uno
> only $400 and a fun little SS CX bike in Steel


Does look like a fun bike, but only having bartop levers is a major spec faux pas in my book. Looks like you tried to mod some hipster's fixie for use as a CX bike.

Probably 90% of riding is done on the hoods or drops, and there is no way to brake from there with only bar top levers. Personally, would have left the bartop levers off and only had the aero levers.


----------



## bikesdirect

beaker said:


> Does look like a fun bike, but only having bartop levers is a major spec faux pas in my book. Looks like you tried to mod some hipster's fixie for use as a CX bike.
> 
> Probably 90% of riding is done on the hoods or drops, and there is no way to brake from there with only bar top levers. Personally, would have left the bartop levers off and only had the aero levers.



Not a bad idea
and that maybe the spec on the 2010

Some other posters on other forums have pointed out that for under $400; it is easy to afford aero levers if you prefer them


Overall, I an very happy with quality and spec AND that I was able to keep this bike under $400


----------



## Sci-Fi

Should give buyers a choice to upgrade to BB7's for $20 (the price difference between the 2) and and option for a 50t or 52t chainring. The bike does have rack mounts and probably will see a lot more commuting or hauling duties and the larger chainring will help in the speed dept plus the BB7's are easier to adjust and find pads for and are considered a lot better than BB5's.


----------



## elmar schrauth

CurbDestroyer said:


> Canti's Rule!



no 
linear pull brakes rule


----------



## drejr1

bikesdirect said:


> Price is going to be about $895
> 
> Spec is the same as the FANTOM CROSS - but disc ready frame & fork; with disc wheels AND AVID BB5
> 
> Spacing on our CX bikes are 130mm
> 
> We will always stock disc hub CX wheels with 130mm spacing


Now not only is it UCI legal, but actually available!!!!
AND in Ti!
http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/a/pages/promotional-specials/cooper-cx-complete.php


----------

